# Will the 03 SER play MP3 Cds



## SilverSentra99 (Oct 23, 2002)

im thinking of buying a ser this weekend but im oblivious to the audio in it, will it play mp3 cds or can i put a mp3 player like a Ipod in some how. also is the non-audiofanatic Cd player a Fossgate player or something else.

Im just sick of flipping cds in and out. ill buy a mp3 player if it will work
thanks in advance.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Im not sure about this, but I doubt the SE-R cd player has mp3 capabilities. As a matter of fact, I dont know of any car that has that. Instead of buying an external mp3 player like an Ipod, why not buy a car mp3 head unit?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

The only car I know of that has a HU with an MP3 reader is... *drumroll please* ... the Mazda MP3.


----------



## aphex4000 (Oct 9, 2002)

SilverSentra99, you could try an FM modulator with an external MP3 player, but there would be a loss in sound quality along with the hassle of having an external player. 

Your second option would be to get a HU with a line-in port on the front and connect an external MP3 player directly. Mostly brands like Aiwa and JVC have this feature, not the top of the line brands. I did this in my last car with a JVC HU and an Rio MP3 player; the sound quality was good but it was troublesome so eventually I got rid of it all.

You can also get an aftermarket MP3 HU for around $200 to $400 and install it with an aftermarket mounting kit. Alpine seems to have the best sound quality, but Kenwood has the fastest MP3 track to track seek times(no pauses between songs like the other brands.) I remeber seeing someone with an aftermarket HU on a B15; it blended right in and looked quite nice.

BTW samo, Ford offers factory MP3 players as an option in most of their vehicles.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

aphex4000 said:


> *BTW samo, Ford offers factory MP3 players as an option in most of their vehicles. *


Well I'll be damned...


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2003)

Has anyone had any luck playing CD-RW's w/ MP3's in a Nissan, more specifically a 2000 Altima?


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2003)

MP3z in a nissan factory deck no.
CD-R (burnt) CDz yes


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

u have to remember that it has to be a special cd player to play MP3 cds. its not like cd r/cd rw that some cd players play them and some don't. if a cd player plays mp3 cd's it the cd player will be labeled as a mp3 player.


----------



## 01LTD (Sep 28, 2002)

samo said:


> *The only car I know of that has a HU with an MP3 reader is... *drumroll please* ... the Mazda MP3. *



The new Ford systems w/ the indash 6 disc changer plays MP3 now. As far as the Spec V system, no it does not play MP3 coded CDs.


----------



## plat619se (Sep 6, 2002)

If you already have an I-Pod or other MP3 portable player, you could buy one of those headunits with the AUX input on the front or back of the unit. However, a deck with MP3 capability is not much more than a regular midrange-quality deck, so I would probably just go for it. Also, did you know that Kenwood has "Music Keg" technology available? A car-mountable hard disk drive-based MP3 unit! Cool huh...Probably totally proprietary though, so don't count on aftermarket upgrades to expand storage cheaply.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Its pretty funny, samo mentioned the Mazda Mp3, with the mp3 player. And yesterday I go over to my neighbors house and SHABAM! He just got his new car a.....MAZDA MP3! Its pretty sweet, in yellow. It also comes with a 10" sub box. And the Kenwood headunit is really pimp, has a slot machine screen saver and some other neat stuff. Also comes with 17" rims with low profile tires, and good supension and air intake and strut tower bar. Thumbs up for the 140hp beast.

(And lol at him, he doesnt know how to drive stick, since hes had an automatic all his life, and he stayed in second all the way from the dealer to his house.)


----------



## aphex4000 (Oct 9, 2002)

If you're starting from scratch, Kenwood's keg is not a very cost effective solution. The keg goes for about $350 online plus the cost of a headunit. It was designed primariy for Kenwood headunits with CD-Text and CD-changer support. When you add it, the headunit treats the keg like a CD-changer. It holds 10GB(~2,500 songs) and can be connected directly to a PC via a USB dock for data transfer.

On the other hand, you can fit about 165 songs(MP3 format) onto a CD so an MP3 headunit is still pretty darn convenient. 

Here is a link to the MP3 players on Crutchfield. It's a good place to find more info, but they're very pricey there.

http://www.crutchfield.com/cgi-bin/S-M1ygmDkKogj/ProdGroup.asp?c=3&s=0&g=62700


----------



## plat619se (Sep 6, 2002)

Still, it's nice to see HDD-based mobile storage going mainstream...have to applaud Kenwood for getting on the bandwagon. There were some smaller names before that did that, but with the Kenwood name on there, I think people will feel better about mounting it in their car. As for me I don't feel the need for that much music on tap at one time...usually I like to just hear the sound of the engine, etc. and the music plays second fiddle.


----------



## aphex4000 (Oct 9, 2002)

plat619se said:


> *Still, it's nice to see HDD-based mobile storage going mainstream...*


Couldn't agree with you more, plat619se! It felt like an eternity before the big name audio manufacturers started putting out car MP3 players. Something you should know though, the keg is actually manufactured by another company for Kenwood, Kenwood just puts their name on it, heehee.


----------

